# Index.php und index.html



## freiermarc (30. März 2005)

Es werden doch immer die dateien die index heißen geöffnet also bevozugt aber dies funktioniert bei mir nur mir den *.html und nicht mit den *.php

 Habe einen vserver mit debian


----------



## elmyth (30. März 2005)

Dann solltest du einmal deine Konfigurationsdatei deines Apache Servers anpassen.


----------



## freiermarc (30. März 2005)

und wie geht das?


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. März 2005)

Dies ist der betreffende Abschnitt.. das Fette musst du hinzufügen:

```
# DirectoryIndex: Name of the file or files to use as a pre-written HTML
# directory index.  Separate multiple entries with spaces.
<IfModule mod_dir.c>
    DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php
</IfModule>
```


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. März 2005)

Oder einfach nur diese Zeile in die .htaccess:

DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php

Die Reihenfolge entscheidet, wenn alle 3 Dateien existieren.
Also wird die index.php nicht als Startseite kommen, solange eine index.html da ist.

Gruß
Martin


----------

